# How to teach your puppy to walk on a leash?



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I just had Molly's 16 week shots, so she was good to go to walk on the grass, which she LOVES! I tried to walk her on a leash and she would not budge....I know I cannot pull her, she is so tiny, what did you all do in this situation?


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I take my puppies and dogs to puppy classes and Level I obedience training. Teaching walking on a leash is a little tricker than teaching sit.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Okay, guess it's time for puppy obedience training!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava taught Mona Lisa.....she's a good big sister :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi taught Lisi & now he can't keep up w/her!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't think it's that big of a deal. Let her pull the leash around the house, and if she takes part of the leash in her mouth, just let her carry it. Once outside, she will be easily distracted and she may let go. Don't initially pull on the leash, but give her time to grow accustomed and let her lead you. Then slowly, shorten of the leash to leave just a little slack. You can check her with little pulls, but be gentle. You don't want her leaning on the collar and pulling. When she pulls, stop moving until she releases her pull. Then continue and repeat. If you've ever ridden a horse, it's kind of like feeling the bit in the horses mouth! I train with the dog on my left with leash in left hand. Make it fun - not a tug of war. Also, I find it helps to bring a squeaky toy and hold it out in front. Good luck!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Great advice, this is the way I do it as well!



ckanen2n said:


> I don't think it's that big of a deal. Let her pull the leash around the house, and if she takes part of the leash in her mouth, just let her carry it. Once outside, she will be easily distracted and she may let go. Don't initially pull on the leash, but give her time to grow accustomed and let her lead you. Then slowly, shorten of the leash to leave just a little slack. You can check her with little pulls, but be gentle. You don't want her leaning on the collar and pulling. When she pulls, stop moving until she releases her pull. Then continue and repeat. If you've ever ridden a horse, it's kind of like feeling the bit in the horses mouth! I train with the dog on my left with leash in left hand. Make it fun - not a tug of war. Also, I find it helps to bring a squeaky toy and hold it out in front. Good luck!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks Lydia, never would have thought of letting her walk around the house with the leash on to get used to it, great tip! I just signed her up for a puppy class starting tomorrow, for six weeks...hope it helps! Thanks again


----------

